# Telco Hunting Club



## Craig Knight (May 7, 2007)

1800 acres, loaded with turkeys, great # of deer(as of last season, should be the same this year) some hogs but few and far between. Warren and McDuffie Counties. 8-9 miles below the City of Washington Ga. Still need about 15 members. 1 year lease all game included. Total # of members should be about 50-55 Last year the most members I saw on any weekend was 12-15. Lots of room and plenty of game. $300 per membership. PM me with questions, Thanks guys


----------



## SnowHunter (May 7, 2007)

C'mon yall and jump on this! 
We're gonna join soon as we get paid!
Lets fill er up and keep this land for hunting throughout generations to come!!!
Nic


----------



## Craig Knight (May 7, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> C'mon yall and jump on this!
> We're gonna join soon as we get paid!
> Lets fill er up and keep this land for hunting throughout generations to come!!!
> Nic



Thanks Nic, looking forward to meeting you and Nathan.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 7, 2007)

Craig Knight said:


> Thanks Nic, looking forward to meeting you and Nathan.



Likewise!!

Hope we can get the spots filled. I let several people know already.


----------



## Woody (May 7, 2007)

Hunting a Club don't come any cheaper than this. 

Sounds good and I'm beginning to see more and more Deer through that area as I go to our club.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 7, 2007)

Woody said:


> Hunting a Club don't come any cheaper than this.
> 
> Sounds good and I'm beginning to see more and more Deer through that area as I go to our club.



Thanks Woody, theres plenty of deer around there. As you go down Hwy 78, about 8-9 miles(i think) outside of washington Ga, theres a peanut shack that has Flags for sale hanging up around it. Turn in sometime our club starts about 1/2 mile down the dirt rd, and goes all the way thru for the most part to Hwy 80.


----------



## Woody (May 7, 2007)

Craig Knight said:


> Thanks Woody, theres plenty of deer around there. As you go down Hwy 78, about 8-9 miles(i think) outside of washington Ga, theres a peanut shack that has Flags for sale hanging up around it. Turn in sometime our club starts about 1/2 mile down the dirt rd, and goes all the way thru for the most part to Hwy 80.



Thanks for the invitation -- I'll remember that.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 7, 2007)

Woody said:


> Thanks for the invitation -- I'll remember that.



Please do,


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2007)

BTT Cmon yall, join up!! We need members!


----------



## 98RIDE (May 9, 2007)

Looked at land Sunday and am sending check to  Tommy. Can I expect to see Quality bucks, or are members shooting anything that moves??
I hunt wallhangers ONLY!


----------



## pinion (May 9, 2007)

please e mail me info magnumrn77@aol.com   very interised thank you  tony pinion austell ga


----------



## Craig Knight (May 9, 2007)

98RIDE said:


> Looked at land Sunday and am sending check to  Tommy. Can I expect to see Quality bucks, or are members shooting anything that moves??
> I hunt wallhangers ONLY!



You may get a crack at a nice deer or 2 I saw a very good 8 last yearbut just never got a shot. There was a few good deer seen and taken, for the most part there will be some does taken but we do have a limit on them.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 9, 2007)

pinion said:


> please e mail me info magnumrn77@aol.com   very interised thank you  tony pinion austell ga



Tony PM sent. I tried an e mail but it came back undelivered


----------



## Craig Knight (May 10, 2007)

*TTT*

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I'LL BE GOING DOWN THERE THE 19TH OF THIS MONTH TO SHOW SOME PEOPLE AROUND. JUST LET ME KNOW.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2007)

btt


----------



## Craig Knight (May 14, 2007)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## pinion (May 14, 2007)

craig tony pinion canot get tommy jones at work or home can you email your address or phone number thanks             magnumrn77@aol.com


----------



## Craig Knight (May 14, 2007)

*ttt*

Pinion, I sent you a PM with my cell #


----------



## Craig Knight (May 17, 2007)

*SATURDAY AM*

Will be going down there this Saturday, to show a few people  around the property. Any others interested???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 22, 2007)

btt


----------



## Craig Knight (May 23, 2007)

*BUMP*

Okay guys I have (if everyone pays) 8 new members , still need 6-7 more, This is good land and has plenty of deer and turkeys on it. We went this past weekend and the hogs are back in there, but didnt see them, lots of rootin and some mud trees around the swamp. Still looking for a few more members though


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 23, 2007)

can you send me some info on rules??? walkers_cycles@yahoo.com


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 23, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> C'mon yall and jump on this!
> We're gonna join soon as we get paid!
> Lets fill er up and keep this land for hunting throughout generations to come!!!
> Nic



wow anyone can get in , my kinda club


----------



## Craig Knight (May 24, 2007)

mwalker1313 said:


> can you send me some info on rules??? walkers_cycles@yahoo.com



Basically state regs, limit 5-6 does, everything else is pretty much cut and dry. normal rules, such as no drunks, you can have a beer or 3-4 just not before a hunt, no loud partying. We do cookout some now and then and listen to the radio, Just not too loud. No riding 4 wheelers all over the place, can ride to and from stand, on the main road, and to help others out or recover game. Theres planety of game and plenty of un hunted spots, hope this helps out


----------



## Craig Knight (May 26, 2007)

*BUMP*

Still have about 6-8 openings. The lease has been paid in full, we are now just looking to recooperate the extra 2700.00 it cost us .


----------



## Craig Knight (May 29, 2007)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## Craig Knight (May 31, 2007)

*ttt*

still need 5-6 members


----------



## 57bronco (May 31, 2007)

I'm interested. Any rabbitts?


----------



## Craig Knight (May 31, 2007)

might be some wabbits Have seen a few when hunting, but havent brought any dogs down to run any with.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 4, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 4, 2007)

Can you carry visitors during turkey season? Can you coon hunt during deer season.Not during november but say mid dec on????????? When you going back? Can I make it to the place in 2hrs?


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 4, 2007)

GA DAWG said:


> Can you carry visitors during turkey season? Can you coon hunt during deer season.Not during november but say mid dec on????????? When you going back? Can I make it to the place in 2hrs?



Turkey season you could have a guest, I would say that coon hunting only after deer season is over, thats when I am going to hit it hard this next year,I am going back the 30th of this month, and I can make it from my house to the club in 1 1/2 - 2 hours. But then again we made it from Woodys in Agusta to my house in February in 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 5, 2007)

bump for yall
Hopefully we can join up soon!! (if the stars and planets align for us!)


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 11, 2007)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## 57bronco (Jun 13, 2007)

Full yet?


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 13, 2007)

still need 6 members lots of promises but not so much $$


----------



## lakelbr (Jun 21, 2007)

Took a trip up Little River by your place.  Pretty country. saw signs of hogs.  Wish ya'll the best.
btt


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Lakelbr, I am supposed to be taking the rest of the prospective member down this next weekend if this weekend goes right. There is some pretty land round the river especially.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 27, 2007)

btt


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 5, 2007)

ttt for yall!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 11, 2007)

*going to show*

the club to a few prospective members this weekend. If anyone else might be interested let me know.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 15, 2007)

*Good to meet*

you guys and gals the other day as far as I know we are going to have a full club in the next few days. Hope to see ya'll during the season here before too long.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for showing me Craig!!! That is an awesome bit of property and I'm excited to start scoutin for the season!!! Everything has been sent to Mr Jones so we'll officially be members in a week or so!!! Thanks again and look forward to seein yall at camp!!!!!


----------

